# Pizza Turnovers (see comments)



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

PIZZA TURNOVERS

I did not like the sauce from this recipe at all but have made it by just using Hunts spaghetti sauce in a can with better results. I would think that as an appetizer, you can just cut the dough into eight servings instead of four and adjust the filling quantities accordingly. It may seem like an algebra problem to calculate, but this is a good appetizer recipe (with the exception of the sauce).

 1 can (14.5 oz) Italian recipe stewed tomatoes
4 tsp. Cornstarch
1 can (4 oz) sliced mushrooms, drained
1 pkg (10 oz) refrigerated pizza dough
1 cup (4 oz) shredded Mozzarella cheese
1 pkg. (6 oz) thinly sliced fully cooked ham

In medium saucepan, combine tomatoes and cornstarch. Cook over medium heat stirring constantly until thickened and translucent. Stir in mushrooms. Unroll pizza dough on cutting board. Cut into four 6x6” squares. For each square, sprinkle ¼ cup Mozzarella cheese onto diagonal half; top with ¼ of ham slices and spoon ¼ cup tomato mixture over ham. Diagonally fold dough over to form triangle, using fork to seal edges. Place turnovers on greased baking sheet. Brush with water and sprinkle with Parmesan cheese, if desired. Bake at 425 degrees for 10-15 minutes or until golden. Reheat remaining sauce. Serve with turnovers.  4 Servings as written or 8 appetizer sized turnovers with a little thought.


----------

